

Google testing same day delivery in Bay Area - dkasper
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/11/google-shopping-express-test-partners-include-target-and-other-local-stores/

======
galuggus
This already exists in big Chinese cities. It's really cheap and convenient.
Eccomerce is eating main street alive partly because of same day delivery. The
seller/courier also usually offers free returns- you can= inspect the goods
while the courier waits and return them for free if dissatisfied. Great for
clothes, food etc.

I can't stress enough how great it is.

------
frenchman_in_ny
Yet there's research out there [1] indicating that consumers care more about
pricing than same day delivery.

[1]
[http://www.bcg.com/media/PressReleaseDetails.aspx?id=tcm:12-...](http://www.bcg.com/media/PressReleaseDetails.aspx?id=tcm:12-129157)

~~~
rogerbinns
That is the part I don't understand. The stores being used cost more, and then
the same day delivery is also more expensive so anyone using this service is
really paying over the odds. (Compare Target's prices for paper towels to
Costco, or their Coke multipacks to Walmart.)

Then there is the problem of what same day delivery actually gets you (eg many
hour time slots, possibility of you not being home). That hasn't seemed
particularly convenient to me.

Amazon's Locker seems like a better idea (many open 24 hours a day). Heck why
can't stores take your order online and offer a drive through type experience
to pick up the items?

Once we have driverless delivery vehicles everything will change. They can
wait till you get home and then meet you there. And they won't care if it is
2am or any other time.

------
theklub
Guess they haven't seen "E-Dreams". Although, I know we all want this to be
successful because it would be awesome.

~~~
dkasper
A lot of the problem with Kozmo was that they got too caught up in the bubble
(expanded too quickly, wasted money like crazy, etc) more than a problem with
the idea itself. Seems like between Amazon, Google, Instacart, and others
same-day delivery can be feasible in dense areas like SF and NY.

~~~
r00fus
Ultimately, I think, like public transport and local parks, availability of
such services will drive liveability of urban and sub-urban areas.

